# World Music



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Frustrated by the mediocre music going around at present I have started exploring so called "World Music". A lot of it is very alien and impossible to penetrate or appreciate.

But I have found these

*Romance and Yasmin, by Yasmin Levy *- a stunning album and a stunning voice. She sings in "Ladino" a language spoken by Spanish Jews in the 15th century and almost lost to history when they were expelled from Spain in 1492. The music is a mix of Spanish and Middle-Eastern and my favourite "World" album.

*Niafunke by Ali Farka Toure *- I like the blues, so I like this. Ali Farke Toure is from Mali his village Naifunke on the banks of Niger give the album its name. Niafunke is on the edge of the Sahara so there is a mix of West African and North African styles in then music. This is traditional music updated by Ali Farka Toure, you will have no doubts about where the blues originated once you have heard this. He also did an album with Ry Cooder (Talking Timbuktu) that blends his traditional music with American blues - also very good.

*Bueno Vista Social Club by Various Artists & Ry Cooder *- I never really got into the "Latino" music fad of a few years ago but this is different performed by vetran Cuban musicians (and Ry Cooder!) its a mixture of rock, blues, jazz and Cubas own latin style. Great album.

*East Meets East - Nigel Kennedy and the Kroke Band *- I know, Nigel Kennedy! but dont laugh this is brilliant. The Kroke Band are a Polish klemze style band and between them they do arrangements of eastern Europe, Middle Eastern and North African arrangements, the Serbian song Ajde Jano is the first track featuring Natasha Atlas on vocals - it is worth buying the album for this alone.

*Kwassa Kwassa by Kanda Bongo Man*, this is Congolese soukous music - high energy popular music (not traditional) lots of guitar, it reminds me of hot nights drinking Simba beer in Lumbumbashi wondering why the f*** did I become a mining engineer









*Spirit of the Century by The Blind Boys of Alabama*, OK its from the USA but nontheless this is one amazing album, the "Boys" have been singing blues and gospel continuously since 1939 when they formed their group at the Talladega Institute For The Negro Blind. Three of the original members now well in to their 70's form the core of the group.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fully inclusive I hope


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

recently discovered:

Lhasa, canadian girl/mexican backgrounds sings in english/spanish and french

the album La Llorona is very good IMHO.

Gregor

(and ofcourse Argentina Tango)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gregor said:


> recently discovered:
> 
> Lhasa, canadian girl/mexican backgrounds sings in english/spanish and french
> 
> the album La Llorona is very good IMHO


 Thanks Gregor .... just added it to my wish list on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A friend in Alabama sent me the Blind boys CD.Not my thing but well done,and they have a lot of talent.

Ry Cooder is a master,have liked him for years


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I only know Nigel from that lot. 'World' music obviously doesn't appeal to me.

Then again - Africa Black Monbasso(i think) are good.

They did Gracelands album with Paul Simon.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul I have only recently started to get interested I "World" ... because I was just so frustrated with the new music







... even the better bands like Franz Ferdinand remind me of earlier bands ... must be an age thing


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> ... must be an age thing


 Just accept it John. Tune into the light programme














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Just accept it John. Tune into the light programme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Terry Wogan and Jonafon Woss ....







....

Where's my Metallica CDs ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If u can't find em John-i'll send u some gear


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

John,

The BVSC DVD is excellent and usually in the discount bin. Seeing those men in action will put you in awe of their music. A big fan of movies, I'm not usually big on music videos, but this is one of the exceptions.

If you like the blues, John Lee Hooker's latest (posthumous) CD "Face to Face" is quite good. It's not "The Healer", but it's close.

If you like Bluegrass/Folk, Alison Krauss has the voice of an angel. I bought the Blind Boys CD, but couldn't get into it. Maybe I wasn;t in the right mood, I'll have to give it another listen.

Jazz crooners? Norah Jones, hands down. First album much better than this latest, unfortunately. Diana Krall continues to put out music that'll steam your windows up.

Angelique Kidjo and Yami Bolo have always been two of my fav African artists, not sure what they've done recently.

Looking through my music here at the office, where my most recent purchases are kept, is pretty uninspiring. Where_ is_ all the good new music? I've got oldies, "Best of's" (REM, Pink Floyd, STP, Sinatra, Four Tops, No Doubt), and reggae. Nothing really new. Steely Dan's latest ("Everything Must Go") is a blast from the 80s if you like SD).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi colin

I will look out for the BVSC DVD .... like you I am not keen on music video ,,, but that sounds interesting. I have got quite a few of JLH's haven't got Fade to Face though.

Angelique Kidjo ... I got the "Aye" CD a number of years ago on the strength of the tracks "Agolo" and "Adouma" ... I was working in French West Africa at the time .... every "maquis" (open air bar / eatery) was playing it.

I have bought quite a bit of Americana recently ... including quite a few Johnny Cash ... "Cash Unearthed" is brilliant; I will look out for Allison Kraus.

How's Foggy's ex RN-SM300 by the way? I was first reserve in case you changed your mind


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm not listening to much music. That usually means I'm depressed







.

If you ever see Bob Wills & The Texas Playboys "The Tiffany Transcriptions" cheapie on music club buy it.

Western swing as you probably know is C&W with a jazz twist.

These tracks were recorded in the mid 1940's for radio broadcast.

Unlike some of the band's other recordings - they SWING







.

Listen to Junior Barnard's electric guitar. Fast runs complete with fluffed notes and grunge-y sounds years before their time. Exciting stuff







.

The rest rock too and it's all topped off by Tommy Duncan's straight "mannered" vocals. YEEEEEEEEEE-AAAAAAAAH.

"TAKE ME BACK TO TULSA"


----------

